# Trail camera question



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a Bushnell trail sentry, and i used it last fall, i dont know if theres something wrong with it but the low battery indicator was blinking after one day, it says if the batteries are low it will stay on continually and the battries will last for 30 days, doesnt say anything in the instructions about the indicator blinking, does anyone have any ideas.....Im going to try it again this spring and see what happens i might just have to get something better.....


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

well it all depends on how many pics it take...if you get a really windy day and you have a long peice of grass in front of it....it will take a lot of pics in a short period of time which will ware down the batteries fast.....plus you can't put used batteries in it from another camera.... :lol: jkjk!.....there should be a number you can call with questions..... :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

the same thing happened to my trail cam. If it was cold out, the battery would go dead right away. If you have a rechargeable battery, go and charge it up somewhere.

I don't know if this will work for you but it worked for me and mine lasted for like 4 days in a row out in the cold in the beginning of Feb. but I do have a solar panel hooked up to mine to. so idk


----------

